# Ruger Max 380 First Shots: Pocket Carry Done Right



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Got that. It's been a love/hate trip so far. I did have lots of issues with mine- went back to Ruger 2 times. Finally got it right. My only complaint now is the trigger is a little rough. 
However- it is easy to carry in the pocket or on the side. And the loaded wt is *14 oz* not 18 like Outlaw said. I do have a couple other pocket guns....but the Ruger has finally taken top spot- for pocket carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been so tempted to try some of these larger 380s many times. But ammo prices keep me away


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

My wife carries one. She had the original LCP but likes this one much better, real sights that you can use ! So far it feeds everything with no hiccups and is about as accurate as you can ask of a little pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I have been so tempted to try some of these larger 380s many times. But ammo prices keep me away


Awww, don't let the price of the .380 scare you away. I have a few of them, and even though I don't shoot them as much as others, I still shoot them enough to be safe and efficient with them...carry them a lot too.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Also- IF you can buy ammo online in bulk - you can do okay. Places like Target Sports has some pretty fair prices every day- and occasionally a great sale price. Also Bereli inc- will occasionally have a blow-out sale. You just usually need to by 10 or more boxes for it to be worth it. 
Just looked at Bereli- they have 10 boxes of Blazer Brass delivered for $155 -and 5 Hornady CD for $95.

That ain't bad this day and time. There are probably better deals out there- I just looked at the 2 that I have bookmarked.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly, I have been shooting, for the past year and a half, about 60% of the volume I used to shoot...pre-COVID.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah- I still have some Rem 9&380 in fmj and jhp that I bought several years back. Had several misfires and weak fires from the 380. Also have have about 12 boxes of S&B 124 in 9mm that are old. Need to run through that. Nowdays- I put a date on all the ammo I purchase. Need to shoot the older first.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yeah- I still have some Rem 9&380 in fmj and jhp that I bought several years back. Had several misfires and weak fires from the 380. Also have have about 12 boxes of S&B 124 in 9mm that are old. Need to run through that. Nowdays- I put a date on all the ammo I purchase. Need to shoot the older first.


Yup, I always mark the month and year on the boxes. I have been going through the last boxes of stuff I bought in 2015! Yeah, that was 10.99$ a box.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Nope, I can't shoot that little .380 .. too small for me
I like Ruger Security. 380acp
Just released


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

looks like it has nearly identical specs to the lcp. Got one of those (original) in my carry bag. No fun to shoot and a heavy as heck trigger.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

